# Trapt on a Deserted Island.



## Jason-Kun (Dec 2, 2008)

By some chance or miricle, you've found yourself trapt on an island. But you're not alone, for one of your online friends is also there. What would you do? What one item would you have with you if you could have only one item? Would you try to get off the island or stay? Let your imagination soar!

Me? We'll I dunno who I'd want to be stuck with. I honestly don't. If I could have one item though, definately a magical lptop that never runs out of power. I'd probably try to escape, but I'm not sure how well that'd work out, so I guess staying would be wiser for me.


----------



## Flora (Dec 2, 2008)

Person: Hmm...either Zephyrous Castform or Mike the Foxhog.  (Okay, what's up with me and British guys?) Cause they'll keep me entertained, at least.

Item: Hmm...either my DS or Jason's magical laptop.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 2, 2008)

I would want, as my one item, a large boat with auto-pilot, a fully stocked kitchen, and library.

Person: Probably Arylett. She so funny.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm guessing this should be in either Forum Games or Insanity. You also spelled "trapped" wrong.

My one item...definatly a suitcase with unlimited canned foods that I like, since there is no telling what kind of food, if any, that would exist on the island. As for what I would do, try to find/make shelter with my friend, and gather other essentials for our stay. Once we know that we could survive, we would start work on some sort of plan, either to escape or to attract someone's attention to the island so that we could leave.

EDIT: Oh...my online friend. Hmm...Castform? Eeveeskitty? I really am not sure who my friends are around here. Can we do someone from another forum? If so, then he would definatly be General Keczilla, from the Toho Kingdom forum.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 2, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Item: Hmm...either my DS or Jason's magical laptop.


!! Why my magical laptop? I need it.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 2, 2008)

Knowing me I'd end up with somebody I didn't remember the name of. D:

And only one item? A fully-functional boat, duh.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd probably choose to be stranded with Tailsy. =o


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 2, 2008)

Person: Hm... I'm going to HAVE to go with Markku V, or as a second choice Flareth on this one. I obviously want to get stuck with someone I know well, so... >>;;;

Item: Superyoshi's suitcase! :D


----------



## H-land (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't care who I'm with.
I want a fully stocked and staffed cruise liner as my item to get off that bloody place!
...So I guess Tailsy and I are kinda in the same boat, one might say.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 2, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> I don't care who I'm with.
> I want a fully stocked and staffed cruise liner as my item to get off that bloody place!
> ...So I guess Tailsy and I are kinda in the same boat, one might say.


Oh my. I thought I'd never see the return of your trademark puns. xD


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 2, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> ...So I guess Tailsy and I are kinda in the same boat, one might say.


Well, not really, unless by "fully functional boat" Tailsy meant "cruise liner". At best, you could wave to each other as you merrily left the island far behind.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 2, 2008)

Retsu said:


> I'd probably choose to be stranded with Tailsy. =o


WHO _ARE_ YOU??

And of course a cruise liner. D8 I'm escaping in style.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Uh... Evoli? She's one of the few people on this forum that I can have a _normal_ conversation with. That is to say, it doesn't turn out weird, and I don't think I'm being an idiot. :P

Item... Everyone is saying Laptop. I'd go with that, because I would be able to send an email, check my co-ordinates, get help, and order groceries from Amazon. :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe...Arylett, o_O or any secret club member...

As heaps of people have said, a laptop would be nice and internet would be nicer!


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Dec 2, 2008)

I would gladly be trapped anywhere - or not trapped at all - as long as it was with Dragon_night.

As for the one item, that laptop that never runs out of power sounds very good to me.

Escape? Nope. It's not like I have any reason to enjoy the real world. Why else would I be here right now?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 2, 2008)

Probably Music Dragon. And I'd like a stick. Then we can draw endless things in the sand. 8D


----------



## Philly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe a condom... Kidding.  I would probably meet Evoli first.  See who she really is.  My item would be an instant teleporter.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 3, 2008)

Um....I guess either Zora or Markuu.

Seriously, you guys wouldn't like the real me. So shy and freaks out A LOT.

One item: either a boat or an unlimited supply of food....xD

This reminds me of Lord of the Flies since I just finished it yesterday....ah....that would be cool..... a TCoD-related LOTF-like RP.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 3, 2008)

> Seriously, you guys wouldn't like the real me. So shy and freaks out A LOT.


D'aww, I don't think that'd matter! I've been around MUCH worse than that. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Person: Hmm...either Zephyrous Castform or Mike the Foxhog.  (Okay, what's up with me and British guys?)


Apparently our accents are seen as attractive by American girls. Or so goes the theory of some guy who went to America for some reason and then wrote a book about it. But that's probably _not_ the reason. 

Anyway, I doubt you'd want to be trapped on a desert island with Castform after calling him "British". XD

Online friend would have to be Dark Shocktail, no contest. (Not that I want her to go getting trapped on desert islands, but you know what I mean.) Item... either a Jason-Kun's-laptop-esque magical DS which never runs out of power or needs charging, or, since I have Dark Shocktail with me, a vast amount of candyfloss.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd decide to be trapped with either Arylett X3 or VPLJ. Mostly because we could have children and create our own superrace. And they are so damn entertaining.

My item: Just a knife. Hell yeah, gonna live on that island Bear Grylls style, bitches.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 3, 2008)

A Gun.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Apparently our accents are seen as attractive by American girls. Or so goes the theory of some guy who went to America for some reason and then wrote a book about it. But that's probably _not_ the reason.


Apparently Americans do like British accents though.

Anyway, I'm taking a good knife/set of equipment.
As to who - pass. I don't need company, and I don't see anyone I know online wanting to be trapped with me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> Apparently Americans do like British accents though.


_Real_ British accents? Or that posh talk they think we all go around using? XD


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> _Real_ British accents? Or that posh talk they think we all go around using? XD


I heard that from a real American guy, who I would guess would know what he was on about. I can't say for certain that it's true but...


----------



## Autumn (Dec 3, 2008)

Person: Flametail. No contest whatsoever.
Item: If for some reason I couldn't have a boat, I'd take my computer. Then we could order all sorts of crap to make ourselves at home on the deserted island. 8D


----------



## Zeph (Dec 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Anyway, I doubt you'd want to be trapped on a desert island with Castform after calling him "British". XD


...Why? People seem to have the completely wrong end of the stick about my old English=/=British rant thingies.



Anyway, for the person, there is no question. A certain real-life friend. Who, uh, also happens to be a forum member. I doubt he'd want his single person to be me...

The item... maybe I'll have to go with the flow and pick the magic laptop that never runs out. Oh, and somehow with perfect broadband connection.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 3, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Anyway, for the person, there is no question. A certain real-life friend. Who, uh, also happens to be a forum member. I doubt he'd want his single person to be me...


Hey, there is someone else I would prefer to take, but as it says _online_ friend, then it would be you.
As for the item, I'm not sure but I think that I would want to have my mobile, I want to keep in contact with everyone.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 3, 2008)

An online friend..? :3
I'd take my lovely Frenchman. As for the item, I guess I'd like to have a laptop. Yay, laptops. ^^

(also, British accents are amazing, I love em)


----------



## Bonkenhi (Dec 3, 2008)

I pick Foxhog the Mike. I'll use his body as a raft. As for my item, I'll have something that can help... hmm... an engine to attach to Mike's body and help my escape. XD


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 4, 2008)

A yacht and unlimited fuel.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 4, 2008)

Fredie said:


> Hey, there is someone else I would prefer to take, but as it says _online_ friend, then it would be you.


How do you know I meant you? How do you know I haven't got another of my friends to join the forums?




Spoiler: the answer to the above questions



...But I did mean you.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 4, 2008)

> Apparently Americans do like British accents though.


Yep. No doubt. Gotta love them there Britts.

Also, since I don't think my last item qualified, a butler with an infinite space technology pocket.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 1, 2009)

Bonkenhi said:


> I pick Foxhog the Mike. I'll use his body as a raft. As for my item, I'll have something that can help... hmm... an engine to attach to Mike's body and help my escape. XD


Wouldn't that o I dunno, kill him?


----------



## Flora (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Apparently our accents are seen as attractive by American girls.


Yep they are.  ^^ (It's not just me, my friend says she likes British guys too, so...^^)


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Apparently our accents are seen as attractive by American girls.


Now tell me, does the othe way around apply? Do British girls find American accent's attractive?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Now tell me, does the othe way around apply? Do British girls find American accent's attractive?


From my experience British girls find American men irritating.

That and
BRITISH
IS
NOT
AN
ACCENT


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 2, 2009)

Stranded with Darksong, and...



Jason-Kun said:


> Me? We'll I dunno who I'd want to be stuck with. I honestly don't. If I could have one item though, definately a magical lptop that never runs out of power. I'd probably try to escape, but I'm not sure how well that'd work out, so I guess staying would be wiser for me.


This. With very long range internet connection :D


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 2, 2009)

But on that.

Uh.
I'd be stuck with
...
somebody
and I have no idea what I'd bring! Whatever my friend wants to do, yanno?


----------



## Felidire (Feb 2, 2009)

If I were stuck on an island, I wouldn't wish the same ill fate upon any of my '_friends._' and I doubt I couldn't pick one over the other because they're all cool people. ,,xP

..I'd stay for a brief time, because I think it would be peaceful and serve to put my life and the world into perspective for me. Eventually, I'd try escape, and wouldn't stop trying until I managed to do so.

If I could have one item with me, it would be the Hope Diamond, because $350,000,000 is quite the incentive to live and escape. xD


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 2, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Now tell me, does the othe way around apply? Do British girls find American accent's attractive?


Honestly? Not really, in my experience. We get loads and loads of American media, so US accents aren't particularly special, and most people find some US accents (particularly those from the Southern states) _extremely _annoying. (case in point: the entire cast of To Kill a Mockingbird)
I know a few people who find Canadian accents really cute, though.

And Tailsy's right; very few UKians actually speak like the Queen/Hugh Grant/Emily from Friends, and accents vary massively from reigion to reigion. I can't always understand what my Welsh friend is saying (she pronounces "year", "ear" and "hair" exactly the same!), and I don't always get Birmingham or Liverpudlian accents, and I muddle up Essex accents with Cockney. But I'm used to pro'er Devon assents, so what do I know?


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 2, 2009)

Honestly, I dunno who I'd choose. It really depends on how long I would be there for. If it was a short while, maybe about a week, I'd choose the member that I'd most want to hang out with. Which is Eevee, because I have a sort of idol-worship thing going on with him. If, on the other hand, I am to be stranded on this island for a year or so, I'd probably choose a straight girl around my age that is both attractive and interesting, but I really can't think of any member here off the top of my head that fits that description, so... uh.

As for items to bring, I'd take a sketchbook/pencil, definitely. If I could take two, I would choose my second item to be piano or something so that I could play it if I ever got bored. And would I try to get off the island? Um... of course? :/


----------



## Alexi (Feb 2, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Honestly? Not really, in my experience. We get loads and loads of American media, so US accents aren't particularly special, and most people find some US accents (particularly those from the Southern states) _extremely _annoying. (case in point: the entire cast of To Kill a Mockingbird)


Butbutbut Southern accents are so awesome! D: 



Dannichu said:


> And Tailsy's right; very few UKians actually speak like the Queen/Hugh Grant/Emily from Friends, and accents vary massively from reigion to reigion. I can't always understand what my Welsh friend is saying (she pronounces "year", "ear" and "hair" exactly the same!), and I don't always get Birmingham or Liverpudlian accents, and I muddle up Essex accents with Cockney. But I'm used to pro'er Devon assents, so what do I know?


I personally *hate* those "posh" accents that everyone in America thinks is the only English accent. I more like accents from the more southern areas of England.

Fun Fact: Californian accents are apparently very hard to imitate, due to very relaxed vowels and such.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 2, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I know a few people who find Canadian accents really cute, though.
> 
> And Tailsy's right; very few UKians actually speak like the Queen/Hugh Grant/Emily from Friends, and accents vary massively from reigion to reigion. I can't always understand what my Welsh friend is saying (she pronounces "year", "ear" and "hair" exactly the same!), and I don't always get Birmingham or Liverpudlian accents, and I muddle up Essex accents with Cockney. But I'm used to pro'er Devon assents, so what do I know?


Canadians sound absolutely _adorable_! But nobody will tell me the differences between each accent so I can't tell which is which. ;;

Welsh people are hysterical. I want to hug one whenever I hear them speak they're so damn silly-sounding. <3

(I also heard that some countries subtitle Taggart. With English subtitles. Is that true?)


----------



## Espeon (Feb 3, 2009)

Felidire said:


> If I were stuck on an island, I wouldn't wish the same ill fate upon any of my '_friends._' and I doubt I couldn't pick one over the other because they're all cool people.


That's very noble of you!

Hmm, if I were trapped?

The person I'd take with me would be one of these three:
Tailsy - Just because.
Dannichu - She probably wouldn't mind being trapped on an island with me. In fact we'd probably jsut sing ourselves to death or something. xD
Butterfree - Someone who actually has the brains to say: "Let's get off of the island now" and think up a way to do so.

Item:
Presumably a motorised boat with enough fuel to get us home.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 3, 2009)

in order of priority: opaltiger, Butterfree, Tailsy; motorboat :3


Is the topic title intentionally referencing the band or is someone incapable of spelling?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 3, 2009)

o.o Trapt isn't the right way to say it? And let''s add in more restrictions: You can have anything but a means of getting off the island. Now what would ou bring?


----------



## Espeon (Feb 3, 2009)

It's spelled "trapped". Words don't generally end with t's like that, I find.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 3, 2009)

Why... why _would_ it be "trapt"? I can't think of any other word that ends that way. 

I'm glad someone finally mentioned this. It's been bugging me forever, but I didn't want to be a grammar Nazi. :|


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 3, 2009)

If I were trapped on an island with my girlfriend, it would be the happiest moment of my life.

(NB. it is a long-distance relationship so unfortunately I have only been able to spend two days actually with her)


----------



## thunder (Feb 6, 2009)

don't care who 
fully functioning huge cruise boat made of solid diamond encrusted platinum 
so I could escape and get rich
and if thats not allowed a nice mansion to live in
(yes I intend to benefit)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Why... why _would_ it be "trapt"? I can't think of any other word that ends that way.


er
rapt, i guess?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 6, 2009)

Hm...
Person: Crap. This is tough for a few reasons, one because there are a few people I'd like to bring, and two because I might drive them insane like the way a crazy territorial lice-infested castaway would drive a couple of interlopers insane.
...Bad metaphor.T_T
Thing: Well, since I can probably starve myself from internet * I've done it for six fecking years before, people* i'd probably bring a hunting kit.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmmm, for my online friend, if you would have asked me this back when I first started the forums, it would have been Hawkfish. But now she's never on anymore, so I guess it would be Erindor, or Darkarmour. Heck, there's a lot I would pick. But it says only one.

As for my item, it would be... an endless supply of bubblegum XD then I could blow a bubble and fly out of here.

It would be assorted flavours


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay! I got picked by someone. (Kinda)


----------



## HisGothicTwilightPrincess (Feb 8, 2009)

Hm...well i don't really know anyone around here on this forum, but if it was one of my other online buddies i'd choose Falkon 491 (he's not yet a member of this forum, but who knows where time will lead?)
As for my one item...well I really don't know. Probably a laptop with Wi-fi so i could play Runescape. Heh. I wouldn't even email for help or anything. Being stuck on a deserted island with Falkon 491 would be awesome! <3


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 8, 2009)

Fuck your boats, I'm using a fully functional HELICOPTER.

Person I'd get stuck with: in order, Tailsy, opal, vplj, everyone else.


----------



## Shadowstar (Feb 8, 2009)

Person: In order; Silver-Miatsu, Crypcia or Darksong, EeveeSkitty,  Mewtwo, _Ditto_, Mercury, everyone else. Preferably anyone in the top four... It's hard to decide on just one. 

Item: SO HARD. ;~; Not really. :D A matter-teleporter macine, it's something that allows me to retrieve anything I want! 8D It's the ultimate all-in-one!


----------



## Alexi (Feb 8, 2009)

You know deep in your heart you want to be stuck with me, Altmershed. <3


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd probably be stuck with Darkarmour.

I'd take my trusty towel, a million uses.


----------



## Minish (Feb 8, 2009)

Uh... person... probably Arylett! Or Dannichu! Because they're both awesome. :3

And I'd rather bring something I'd enjoy, or something, rather than some way of escaping. I mean seriously, if you're trapped on a deserted island, I'd love to build some sort of civilisation and die there instead of getting off. 8D What do you mean, I'm weird? Whatever gave you that idea, hm? :|


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 9, 2009)

I kinda got picked, too! =D


----------



## Zuu (Feb 9, 2009)

My person would be Shiranui. If he was unavailable, Eevee, cause he could rewrite the programming of the universe or some shit like that to save us. Yeah. And then everyone else (it's kind of hard to pick one person).

My item (barring vehicles) would be... I dunno, maybe an iPod to keep me sane, but that'd die eventually. An acoustic guitar, I guess. Or a drum set? I dunno. Something musical. 

Otherwise, give me a fucking helicopter or some shit, yeah.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 9, 2009)

clearly we are on no ordinary island

i choose surskitty as she'll take the longest for the raptors to eat, giving me time to get to my FUNCTIONAL JET, BITCHES


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 9, 2009)

Surskitty or Eevee.

Either. :) Or both.


----------

